# 67 GTO Fuel Line



## RGF 67 (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone have detail info regarding the correct fuel line (hard line) connection(s) to the fuel pump. Photo would be helpful. Apparently it requires several fuel fittings and a small section of rubber hose? I am about ready to use a *@!!*# rubber line!

RGF 67


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

From the tank`s sending unit, there is a short piece of rubber hose that connects the unit to metal lines that run up the frame to the fuel pump where again a short piece of rubber hose goes between the steel line and the pump. It's not uncommon to have those two lines be different sizes as well. One may be 3/8" and the other might be 5/16". Hope this helps.


----------



## ROGTO67 (Dec 11, 2012)

is it better to get the lines the same size? if so which size?


----------

